# Anyone see Rick Steins Long Weekends?



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

One of the destinations Rick Stein went to for this series was Bordeaux,and the restaurant he ate at was La Tupina.Well we had lunch there on Friday and it was very good,and well worth a visit if you are visiting Bordeaux!:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont know why the photos have loaded on sideways,tried couple of times and cannot turn them!:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> I dont know why the photos have loaded on sideways,tried couple of times and cannot turn them!:frown2:


I've been having the same problem, they were taken correctly, and they look the right way up in the folder, but it seems to be a bit random though, some ok some not.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jo662 said:


> I dont know why the photos have loaded on sideways,tried couple of times and cannot turn them!:frown2:


Too many Ricards Jo 

Is that a parking warden coming to have a word with you :wink2:

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Get an iPad Jo:wink2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

dghr272 said:


> Too many Ricards Jo
> 
> Is that a parking warden coming to have a word with you :wink2:
> 
> Terry


Your not far off Terry,he is the valet parking guy!:grin2:


----------

